# My Rig



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Well, hopefully some others will join the forum and post their rigs as well.


-MF (Michel Fournelle) custom 5 string
-Gallien Krueger 800RB
-Korg rack tuner
-V-shock power conditioner
-Yorkville XC808
-Behringer BDI21 Bass Driver pedal
-Behringer BEQ700 Bass EQ pedal
-Washburn Chorus pedal


I also have a Vantage 5 string bass as a backup which is currently for sale. I need a fretless again!


----------



## Geoff C (Feb 7, 2006)

I'll bite.

I have recently scaled-down my rig in order to promote better health for my back, plus I'm not playing those 10k + seat venues like I used to 

Current set-up:









Previous incarnation:


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Sweet. What is/was that blue unit?


----------



## Geoff C (Feb 7, 2006)

james on bass said:


> Sweet. What is/was that blue unit?


ART TCS tube compressor. I ditched that as well as the Eden has onboard compression.

What's the wieght like on that 8x8?


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Geoff C said:


> ART TCS tube compressor. I ditched that as well as the Eden has onboard compression.
> 
> What's the wieght like on that 8x8?


115lbs or so. Great on flat surfaces with tilt-back casters, but a bear getting in and out of car, down stairs etc... Gotta be better than a 8x10 though.
Handles on both sides, top and bottom, so lots of room for helpers.

I had decided to get a 210 for on top of my 410 until I heard the 8x8. Traded the 410 on it plus the cash I had saved for an Avatar 210. Awesome sounding cab!


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Geoff C said:


> ART TCS tube compressor. I ditched that as well as the Eden has onboard compression.


What's the dif. between compressor and tube compressor?


----------



## Geoff C (Feb 7, 2006)

james on bass said:


> 115lbs or so. Great on flat surfaces with tilt-back casters, but a bear getting in and out of car, down stairs etc... Gotta be better than a 8x10 though.
> Handles on both sides, top and bottom, so lots of room for helpers.
> 
> I had decided to get a 210 for on top of my 410 until I heard the 8x8. Traded the 410 on it plus the cash I had saved for an Avatar 210. Awesome sounding cab!


Casters and handles would definitely be a selling point for a cab that weight. I have yet to hear such a configuration, though I do recall experiencing a 9x8 under an SVT long before I had an interest in bass, and all I can recall was it was loud.


----------



## BHarris (Feb 11, 2006)

Well I guess I could post my small set up... nothing great...

Washburn 5 String
Washburn Acoustic/Electric 4 string
Warwick Corvette Fretless 4 string
Fender Bassman 100 (not the new one, this is the old combo)
Yorkville Bloc80B bass amp
Behringer BDI21 
Behringer Bass Chorus (new one, can't remember #)
Zoom fx bass pedal


my main venue is church so often play through the house system.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Nice set up Harris. Some good axes there.

What do you think of the Behringer pedals? I have the BDI & EQ, and was thinking about the bass chorus as well. My chorus is for guitar, so it sometimes sounds a bit distorted on the lower notes. Do you have that problem with the bass chorus?


----------



## BHarris (Feb 11, 2006)

hey james
I used to use a standard guitar chorus on my bass, but was never really happy with the effect. My Zoom pedal (507 I believe) also has a chorus 'mode', but it's essentially the same as the guitar chorus, in that it modifies all the freqs passed through it, and like you mentioned, the bottom end tends to muddy up. The Behringer chorus BCH100 is modeled after the Boss CEB-3..
and has a shape contour control, so essentially, you can let the bottom end virtually pass through unmodified, and just effect the upper freqs. For my 5 string, I have the shape control about 11 o'clock, so my low B and E strings remain pretty much clean, and the A and above are chorused,, (nice sound I think, especially those slower ballad/gospel type tunes)..

The Behringer is built cheap and is cheap $ wise,,, it fit into my budget quite well,, but I will eventually move to the Boss pedal at some point I think..

The zoom pedal,, well, I've never used that in performance and doubt I will,, but, it's kinda cool to play with LOL..


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

BHarris said:


> hey james
> I used to use a standard guitar chorus on my bass, but was never really happy with the effect. My Zoom pedal (507 I believe) also has a chorus 'mode', but it's essentially the same as the guitar chorus, in that it modifies all the freqs passed through it, and like you mentioned, the bottom end tends to muddy up. The Behringer chorus BCH100 is modeled after the Boss CEB-3..
> and has a shape contour control, so essentially, you can let the bottom end virtually pass through unmodified, and just effect the upper freqs. For my 5 string, I have the shape control about 11 o'clock, so my low B and E strings remain pretty much clean, and the A and above are chorused,, (nice sound I think, especially those slower ballad/gospel type tunes)..
> 
> ...


Thanks. I might just trade in my guitar one for the Behringer bass unit.


----------



## bassgirl9 (Feb 13, 2006)

Let's see: 

MIA Fender Pbass Hotrod
MIA Fender Pbass 
MIChina Fender Acoustic bass- yucko, it's my campfire and busking bass. 

King Doublebass- Slap King

Mesa Boogie Walkabout
Mesa 2X10 
Mesa/goodness knows what used to be in this cab before they installed the new speaker 1X15

Rickenbacker 6 string rescue item... not sure what the model is. I scraped it off when I had to remove the sewer sludge.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

bassgirl9 said:


> Let's see:
> 
> MIA Fender Pbass Hotrod
> MIA Fender Pbass
> ...


That Ric was a nice score.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

My bass rig is almost non-existant. I plug my basses into my guitar rack and then into headphones. I have presets set up, and yes, I blow headphones from time to time. I also use a guitar thru the Roland VG8 to get bass tones, and thats alot of fun. I imagine soon I will pick up something like a Roland VBass system. I enjoy the VG8, and if the bass version is even half as good, it will be a great piece of gear..............


----------



## megadan (Feb 5, 2006)

Lesse see
right now I have
SWR 350
Guild Quantum
into
SWR Big Ben (1x18)
Avatar 2x10

with help from
Sansamp BDDI
Fulltone Bassdrive
DOD stereo flanger

Played by an SX P/J... saving my pennies for new 4003 though!


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

megadan said:


> Lesse see
> right now I have
> SWR 350
> Guild Quantum
> ...


Hey,
Good to see you here as well. You definitely have a number of the HCBF prerequisites covered in your rig.


----------



## chrisgoodhue (Feb 4, 2006)

Hey Megadan. I have a SWR350,just purchased and Avatar 210 Neo and i have a Fender 115. Will this be enough power to gig with?


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

i play this through a bass pod xt. just for recording.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

chrisgoodhue said:
 

> Hey Megadan. I have a SWR350,just purchased and Avatar 210 Neo and i have a Fender 115. Will this be enough power to gig with?



Both your cabs are 8ohms right? 

350Watts at 4 ohms is plenty of power to gig with.


----------



## chrisgoodhue (Feb 4, 2006)

Sweet,what kind of Behringer effects are you using James?


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

chrisgoodhue said:


> Sweet,what kind of Behringer effects are you using James?



The BDI21 is a copy of the Tech 21 Sansamp BDDI. It basically adds a bit of depth and a little crunch to my sound. It can do really fuzzy distortion, but I hate distorted bass.
The BEQ700 is a copy of the Boss 7-band bass eq. I use it to boost a couple of the mid and upper frequencies. The level control as well can add a lot of volume. I may get another or use it only on one bass when I switch from active to passive basses to keep the volume level the same.
I'm going to pick up the Bass Chorus as well.

They are pretty cheap, but I like them. I got mine at Bellones.


----------



## megadan (Feb 5, 2006)

chrisgoodhue said:


> Hey Megadan. I have a SWR350,just purchased and Avatar 210 Neo and i have a Fender 115. Will this be enough power to gig with?


Oh yeah... the SWR is plently loud @ 4 ohms. The tone, on the other hand...  
With my sansamp in front it, the SWR makes tone like sweet love.


----------



## chrisgoodhue (Feb 4, 2006)

Pardon my ignorance, I played guitar for 15 years up till about 6 months ago,I just got bored playing the guitar and started playing bass with a band and i havent looked back since. What exactly does a sansamp do?


----------



## megadan (Feb 5, 2006)

The sansamp is fun little box... it's main function is as an active DI pedal... that is, it lets you run an XLR cable out the PA at gigs. What makes it awesome is that one, it has tone controls, and two, it has a drive control that lets you dial in some pretty deent sounding tube-like overdrive. It fattens up the lows a lot, and gives you grind when you dig in to your bass.
It's a really hand tool to have, I've done lots of gigs where I just walk in with my bass in one hand, and the sansamp in the other, and sounded awesome all night!


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

megadan said:


> The sansamp is fun little box... it's main function is as an active DI pedal... that is, it lets you run an XLR cable out the PA at gigs. What makes it awesome is that one, it has tone controls, and two, it has a drive control that lets you dial in some pretty deent sounding tube-like overdrive. It fattens up the lows a lot, and gives you grind when you dig in to your bass.
> It's a really hand tool to have, I've done lots of gigs where I just walk in with my bass in one hand, and the sansamp in the other, and sounded awesome all night!


The Behringer BDI21 is a copy of this Sansamp that Megadan has. It does well for sound, but it does not work at all as a DI unit to the PA. Absolutely no line level on this unit.


----------



## chrisgoodhue (Feb 4, 2006)

So this unit does not need a PA to be effective? I dont think ill be one to use many effects but what pedal(s) should every bass player have?


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

chrisgoodhue said:


> So this unit does not need a PA to be effective? I dont think ill be one to use many effects but what pedal(s) should every bass player have?


No, it does not have to be strictly a DI. Some people use it as their only preamp and DI to the PA without any amps or cabs. Some use it strictly as an effect, which is why I purchased the Behringer unit. I wanted it for a bit of grit and depth to my sound. The GK has a great line-out for when I go direct.

As for effects, I've always liked chorus on bass once in awhile. EQ and compression can be worthwhile as well for bass. Other effects like phaser, flange, delay etc... are cool but just don't see much use for bass in normal situations.
If you find your SWR to be ultra clean (like GK) but don't like full-on distortion, then something like the Sansamp or it's cheap Behringer copy would be a good start IMO.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Hey Chris,

I have the BDI, 7-band eq and a guitar chorus effects. If you want to try them out sometime, let me know. Bring your stuff over some weekend for a spin.


----------



## chrisgoodhue (Feb 4, 2006)

Ya, Maybe we can set something up when my Neo shows up!!


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

chrisgoodhue said:


> Ya, Maybe we can set something up when my Neo shows up!!



Sounds good. It's been years since I've checked out SWR amps, and I've been dying to see how the Avatar stacks up to all the hype it receives.

What do you use for a bass?


----------



## chrisgoodhue (Feb 4, 2006)

It just a Yamaha RBX 270J, Nothing special i just find it easy to play.


----------



## BHarris (Feb 11, 2006)

james on bass said:


> The Behringer BDI21 is a copy of this Sansamp that Megadan has. It does well for sound, but it does not work at all as a DI unit to the PA. Absolutely no line level on this unit.


then yours must be broken..
the BDI21 does an excellent job as a powered DI,, I use it all the time that way (when the occasion arises),, never had any line level problems...


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

BHarris said:


> then yours must be broken..
> the BDI21 does an excellent job as a powered DI,, I use it all the time that way (when the occasion arises),, never had any line level problems...


Really, I've talked to two other users that said the same thing. No line level at all as a DI. Maybe I should take it back and exchange it.


----------



## chrisgoodhue (Feb 4, 2006)

Hey James, Is this the one for $45 at Bellones? I see that they have a Yorkville XC808 there right now along with quite a few Kort Basses.


----------



## BHarris (Feb 11, 2006)

james on bass said:


> Really, I've talked to two other users that said the same thing. No line level at all as a DI. Maybe I should take it back and exchange it.


you do realize that it needs to be powered right? even when used as a DI? 
I use a standard 9 volt wall wart... never had a problem.. 

maybe get it checked out or sumfin...


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

chrisgoodhue said:


> Hey James, Is this the one for $45 at Bellones? I see that they have a Yorkville XC808 there right now along with quite a few Kort Basses.


I thought they were about $55 or so. The 808 is a nice cab. They must have just got it in along with the Cort basses. They haven't been carrying those very often the last few years.


----------



## steevo (Feb 23, 2006)

gk 700rbII
ampeg 8-10av
mia pbass
prescription electronics depth charge pedal for dirt
monster cables



does the job.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

steevo said:


> gk 700rbII
> ampeg 8-10av
> mia pbass
> prescription electronics depth charge pedal for dirt
> ...


I'm sure it does the job in spades. Nice rig.


----------



## devil6 (Feb 24, 2006)

Sorry for the crappy quality, all i have is a cellphone camera

My Two Babies: Left - Ibanez EDA 905 <> Right - Ibanez SRX 505









The Noise Machines: Left: Peavey T-Max Head>Ampeg 8x10 <> Right: Some crappy little practice Amp from when i played guitar









The Effects: From top left going clockwise - Boss TU-15 Tuner, Boss TR-2 Tremolo, DOD Supra Distortion, MXR Phase 90, Boss DD-3 Delay, Boss SYB-3 Bass Synth, Electro-Harmonix Bassballs, Boss OC-3 Super Octave, AKG Wireless Unit. (Not Pictured: Tech 21 Bass Programmable DI)


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Very nice collection Devil. 

I played one of those EDA's when they first came out and they are damn nice sounding basses. I've heard the SRX's are a great rock bass as well.


----------



## devil6 (Feb 24, 2006)

james on bass said:


> Very nice collection Devil.
> 
> I played one of those EDA's when they first came out and they are damn nice sounding basses. I've heard the SRX's are a great rock bass as well.


I had never even played an EDA until the very day i bought it...I walked into the music store and they were having a sale and i saw that lovely orange beast sticking out from all the other bland coloured instruments. I knew the second i saw it i was gonna buy it....it's a good thing it sounds good otherwise id be stuck with a weird coloured bass that sounds like crap  

And yea the SRX is a really good rock/hard rock/metal bass...it's got some serious low end to it....and its even got a pretty good slap tone


----------



## electricblue (Feb 24, 2006)

*Rigs*

Hi,first post!

no pics just yet,here's a list of my rigs


Rig #1

Gibson GB 440 head
DR.Bass 1260 (3way)

Rig #2

SWR electric blue
EA 110e

sabddi

Lakland Bob Glaub
Ibanez RB 820

I'll try to post pics later
 

EB


----------



## 4string (Feb 4, 2006)

Hey James, nice HCBF sticker


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

4string said:


> Hey James, nice HCBF sticker



Good to see ya over here! :wave:


----------



## 4string (Feb 4, 2006)

Here it is. Sorry for those on dial-up.


----------



## 4string (Feb 4, 2006)

Oh and I forgot the most important one


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Are you still keeping 1 of the MM's in hiding, or does your wife know you have 2 of them now?


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

These are pix of my basses. And yes, I have zebra spandex pants to go with them........











http://ca.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/[email protected]/detail?.dir=649f&.dnm=18fb.jpg&.src=ph

http://ca.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/[email protected]/detail?.dir=649f&.dnm=9c39.jpg


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Quite unique collection. Definitely falls under the "Pointy Basses" category.


----------



## 4string (Feb 4, 2006)

james on bass said:


> Are you still keeping 1 of the MM's in hiding, or does your wife know you have 2 of them now?


She knows, and still hasn't made me feel guilty about the 5 string. I thought is was just jet lag, but I guess she has just given up hope on trying to curb my spending habits.


----------



## JJohnson (Feb 22, 2006)

*all the gear my girlfriend will allow (for now)*

Madison E600 head.(600wrms at 4ohms-400wrms at 8ohms)
Avatar Kappa pro 115 (500wrms at 8ohms 1000 peak)
Madison MAB210 (400wrms at 8ohms 800wrms peak)
Zoom B2 multi effects pedal
OLP stingray bass (flamed maple top in natural with maple neck and fretboard and flat black hardware)also soon to be installed Mighty Mite pickup.
handmade 5 string fretless( black stained ash body with maple neck and rosewood fingerboard and black hardware)

I loooove my rig !!!evilGuitar:


----------



## oddio (Feb 26, 2006)

I own quite a few rigs, but the one I haul to gigs most frequently is...


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

oddio said:


> I own quite a few rigs, but the one I haul to gigs most frequently is...


 Nice rig! What's the pre you got there?


----------



## oddio (Feb 26, 2006)

james on bass said:


> Nice rig! What's the pre you got there?


Thanks James. The preamp is a Millennia Origin (STT-1). Although not specifically for bass, it turns out to be one of the best going. Although, for folks that don't need compression or parametric EQ, their TD-1 (mini-Origin) is also an excellent choice.

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## JJohnson (Feb 22, 2006)

*???*

..........


----------



## oddio (Feb 26, 2006)

JJohnson said:


> ..........


No need to edit on my account JJ.  Taken in the spirit in which it was intended.


----------



## JJohnson (Feb 22, 2006)

o.k...just didn't want to come off as an ass myself....cheers!:wave:


----------



## megadan (Feb 5, 2006)

That's a lot of shiny lights!


----------



## Geoff St. Germaine (Mar 3, 2006)

oddio said:


> Thanks James. The preamp is a Millennia Origin (STT-1). Although not specifically for bass, it turns out to be one of the best going. Although, for folks that don't need compression or parametric EQ, their TD-1 (mini-Origin) is also an excellent choice.
> 
> Cheers,
> Andrew


I didn't know that you'd bought a Millennia. I'd love to check one of those pre's out.

-Geoff


----------



## oddio (Feb 26, 2006)

Geoff St. Germaine said:


> I didn't know that you'd bought a Millennia. I'd love to check one of those pre's out.
> 
> -Geoff


Geoff, Good to see you! I hope that Saskatchewan is treating you well. :wave: 

Last year I tried both Millennia preamps at the urging of a few respected players and currently own both. My general preference is for the TD-1 (mini-Origin) which has mic-level DI out and selectable tube or SS at the input buffer (eg. before the DI stage). Killer DI and preamp for studio or live in one small package, and less coin. I won't plug my basses into any board without it 

The STT-1 (Origin) offers DI out at line level only, which is less practical IMHO. Many live sound guys can't cope with this and it's the only drawback. However, Terry Buddingh's comments are truly bang on: “Unbelievably transparent in solid-state mode, most invisible-sounding preamp I've heard. Imagine a psychic connection between your bass and your power amp”. The tube and transformer selections are equally amazing. 

My other amps (Trace Elliot V8, Aguilar DB680+DB728, DB750 and a few others) have been collecting dust for the last year.


----------



## Geoff St. Germaine (Mar 3, 2006)

oddio said:


> Geoff, Good to see you! I hope that Saskatchewan is treating you well. :wave:
> 
> Last year I tried both Millennia preamps at the urging of a few respected players and currently own both. My general preference is for the TD-1 (mini-Origin) which has mic-level DI out and selectable tube or SS at the input buffer (eg. before the DI stage). Killer DI and preamp for studio or live in one small package, and less coin. I won't plug my basses into any board without it
> 
> ...



Those things must be amazing to be putting such great heads on the back bench.

It's great to hear that your so happy with them.


----------



## bassplayinguy (Mar 5, 2006)

I'll play this game.... as my first post on this board.

This is my current rig









and my small pedal board, theres other pedals laying around my room, i jus thavent had the time to make a large pedal board, this is the one i gig with too


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Hmmm. Your name and the rig look oddly familiar. Perhaps I've met you somewhere else?


----------



## oddio (Feb 26, 2006)

Guilty as charged. It's prolly time for me to take some new pictures. Good to see another familiar face over here.


----------



## epy33 (Mar 7, 2006)

umm heres my rig. I'll update it later with pics.
Epiphone Les Paul Standard Bass 
Boss Me-50B
Aphex 108 compressor
Ashdown Mag300 Head
Ashdown Mag 4x10 
27-Band Equalizer


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2006)

*My Stuff*

I see that people are interested in what all us canucks are using , so i thought i would post my setup. All my pics are too big, i'll resize and post when I get a chance.

Elrick New Jazz Standard 5 
Elrick Custom Platinum singlecut 5
Surine Affinity 5 fretless
Ken Smith/Elrick/Nordstrand/Sadowsky frankenstein Vintage jazz 5
Fender jazz 4 

Aguilar Db 680 tube pre-amp
Read Purity tube pre-amp
Stewart Audio World 2.1 power amp
EBS HD350
Thunderfunk TFB 550

2 - Avatar B410 Neo's
Epifani T212

EBS multidrive
EBS multicomp
Electro-Harmonix Qtron +
Electro-Harmonix Big Muff
Boss Octave
Boss tu-2 tuner


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I see that people are interested in what all us canucks are using , so i thought i would post my setup. All my pics are too big, i'll resize and post when I get a chance.
> 
> Elrick New Jazz Standard 5
> Elrick Custom Platinum singlecut 5
> ...



Whore!  









How is the Avatar product taking off in Canada?

I was sooooo close to picking one up in the fall.


----------



## oddio (Feb 26, 2006)

I'll post a few...

BASSES: 
Wal MkIII beech fretted 5-string, 
Wal MkII black fretless 5-string, 
Wal MkI black fretted 4-string, 
Tobias Signature fretted 5-string (pre-Gnashville). 
Fender Precision '62
Fender Jazz '78
MM Sterling Black Onyx
MM Bongo 5 HH+P
Warwick Dolphin '90
Warwick Streamer (SII) '90

AMPS: 
Millenia Origin STT-1 preamp,
Millenia TD-1 preamp,
Crest CA9 poweramp, 
Aguilar DB680 preamp,
Aguilar DB728 poweramp, 
Aguilar DB750 head, 
Trace Elliot V8 head, 
Trace Elliot AH600SMX head, 
Trace Elliot TwinValve head, 
EBS Fafner head (bought from Brent... great guy!),
Fender '64 Showman head.

CABINETS: 
AccuGroove El Whappo, 
Acme Low B2 seriesII (x4), 
Trace Elliot 1048H+1818, 
Fender '65 Showman (2xD140F).

I'm sure that if I search I can find more...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2006)

The Avatar stuff is doing very well in Canada. The response has been very positive and people seem to really like the sound of the cabs (regardless of the price). I think once more Canadians realize that you can get a cab with the same components and quality as the "big boys" for factory direct prices, it'll take off even more. 
It sounds like a phillishave commercial but..... I bought my first B410 Neo in the USA and I really liked it (I was skeptical at first because of the price) but was very impressed! When I found out you couldn't get them shipped up here, I started the company!! (Steamco that is).


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

oddio said:


> I'll post a few...
> 
> BASSES:
> Wal MkIII beech fretted 5-string,
> ...



uber whore!


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> The Avatar stuff is doing very well in Canada. The response has been very positive and people seem to really like the sound of the cabs (regardless of the price). I think once more Canadians realize that you can get a cab with the same components and quality as the "big boys" for factory direct prices, it'll take off even more.
> It sounds like a phillishave commercial but..... I bought my first B410 Neo in the USA and I really liked it (I was skeptical at first because of the price) but was very impressed! When I found out you couldn't get them shipped up here, I started the company!! (Steamco that is).


Very cool. Perhaps some day I'll start adding more to my rig.


----------



## oddio (Feb 26, 2006)

james on bass said:


> uber whore!


Okay... I confess.


----------



## epy33 (Mar 7, 2006)

allright heres my rig. finally got my camera working. 

Epiphone Les Paul Standard
Ashdown Mag 300 
Ashdown 410's
Aphex 108 compressor
Boss ME-50B


----------



## oddio (Feb 26, 2006)

I suppose it's fitting to add a few instrument pics. This is my number one, a beech Wal MkIII with red side-LEDs:










and here's the whole Wal family from left to right, beech MkIII, fretless MkII and finally the MkI.


----------



## megadan (Feb 5, 2006)

Nice Wals!


----------



## megadan (Feb 5, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> The Avatar stuff is doing very well in Canada. The response has been very positive and people seem to really like the sound of the cabs (regardless of the price). I think once more Canadians realize that you can get a cab with the same components and quality as the "big boys" for factory direct prices, it'll take off even more.
> It sounds like a phillishave commercial but..... I bought my first B410 Neo in the USA and I really liked it (I was skeptical at first because of the price) but was very impressed! When I found out you couldn't get them shipped up here, I started the company!! (Steamco that is).


Avatar cabs really do rock. I'll be purchasing a B212 Delta from you guys very soon, probably in the next week or two!


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

oddio said:


> I suppose it's fitting to add a few instrument pics. This is my number one, a beech Wal MkIII with red side-LEDs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn you!


----------



## oddio (Feb 26, 2006)

james on bass said:


> Damn you!


Yeah, I know. I had been playing my ''62 Pbass for over 25 years and there seemed no way for me to adapt to either 5-string or fretless. Nothing I tried ever really worked for me until the one day I found that Wal fretless 5. I've never looked back.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

so you're coming down to London when?


----------



## basse (Feb 24, 2006)

*The Current Stable*

Here's the current stable...

1960 Gibson EBO
1966 Rickenbacker 4005
1978 Rickenbacker 4002
1981 Hutnik CS4
1996 Musicman Anniversary Stingray
1998 Sadowsky PJ
1999 Washburn AB2 acoustic
2000 Warmoth Franken-Jazz (w/ Nordstrand P & EB MM p/ups)
2002 Nordstrand NJ
2004 Marchlewski (custom design)
2005 Reverend Rumblefish 4 string
2005 Reverend Rumblefish 5-string

Genz Benz head
Eden 2 x 10 cabinet
Custom 1 x 15 cabinet w/RCF speaker

FYI, a couple of these are available for trade for the right bass - preferably a Wal or a Sei! Let me know if youve got anything interesting or want to see photos.


----------



## EveHell (Feb 13, 2006)

james on bass said:


> That Ric was a nice score.


 Yeah thanks.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

devil6 said:


> Sorry for the crappy quality, all i have is a cellphone camera
> 
> My Two Babies: Left - Ibanez EDA 905 <> Right - Ibanez SRX 505


That's a cool looking Ibanez EDA. What year is it?


----------



## devil6 (Feb 24, 2006)

Xanadu said:


> That's a cool looking Ibanez EDA. What year is it?


to tell you the truth...i have no idea  

all i know is i love that instrument


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

Looking at the photos I see a few Eden units. I used to think they were overpriced and laden with too many features. Furthermore, I'm a geezer who never warmed up to the sound of 10's. Although I'm not unilaterally converted to 10's (instead of 15's), I GET IT! I had an opportunity to play through a Nemesis that I'm fixing for a guy. Eden makes a terrific product and the ability to deliver that much bottom end from 10's while maintaining the highs (which I don't strive for because I don't slap or pop) is jaw dropping. Build quality is excellent and it sounds awesome. I won't slam Eden again, but it's still too pricey for me.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Update. I now find myself without a bass. Both of mine sold this week.

I also have my amp for sale - looking at doing a completly new rig - basses and all!

I'll have to post some new rig pics in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## PintoMusic (Feb 5, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> It sounds like a phillishave commercial but.....


I think you mean the Remington Microscreen... 
...shaves as close as a blade, or your money back.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

*Pics of the new rig!*

Got the new amp last week, and borrowed a P bass for a few weeks. My new bass should be here in 2 weeks.


























evilGuitar:


----------



## oddio (Feb 26, 2006)

Lookin' good there, bro... congrats!!! So how does it sound?


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

oddio said:


> Lookin' good there, bro... congrats!!! So how does it sound?


So far it sounds great. Definitely not the GK sound which is what I used for the past 16 years. The P bass is borrowed as my bass is not here yet, so everything seems new to me!


----------



## Renniw (May 4, 2006)

Better late than never.

I don't have pics right now, but My rig contains : 

SVT4-pro
JBL SF-25 cabinet (2 *15 + tweeter)
Ashdown MAG 1-15 300
Ampeg b-100-r

Bass is Peavey G-V With Graphite neck...


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Renniw said:


> Better late than never.
> 
> I don't have pics right now, but My rig contains :
> 
> ...


Nice. Glad to see some more low end here. :wave:


----------



## oddio (Feb 26, 2006)

Renniw said:


> Better late than never.


 Welcome aboard! It's great to see a new face among us.


----------



## oddio (Feb 26, 2006)

james on bass said:


> uber whore!


Bass rigs really seem more fitting here than in the amps and cabs thread. Here's a link to an earlier gear post: http://guitarscanada.com/Board/showpost.php?p=3461&postcount=52. Sorry. When it comes to all things "bass related" I can't help myself.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

The updated rig pic.


----------



## oddio (Feb 26, 2006)

Very nice James. You didn't mention in your bass poll that you were going fretless. Is this your first?


----------



## Renniw (May 4, 2006)

JAMES, How do you like your Behringer BDI21 pedal? I plan to buy one to add some dirt in my signal for my svt4-pro.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

oddio said:


> Very nice James. You didn't mention in your bass poll that you were going fretless. Is this your first?


No. I've had a few in the past, and have just really missed playing fretless.
I 've had a couple Ibby's de-fretted over the years and a really nice neck-thru FBass for a few years.

I sold my last fretless a few years ago when I started playing in a classic rock / new rock band thinking I needed the fretted sound. I really don't. There is nothing I can't cover on the fretless, though RHCP & RATM do sound quite unique on fretless.

I was planning on buying another SX, a 4 string fretted to mod up like I plan with this fretless, but I may just buy a 4 string fretless.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Renniw said:


> JAMES, How do you like your Behringer BDI21 pedal? I plan to buy one to add some dirt in my signal for my svt4-pro.


For $60, it's great. Like you, I bought it to add some grit to my very clean GK amp's sound. Since I bought the Yorkville amp a couple weeks ago I don't need the pedal for that since the Yorkie is a tube pre-amp. Now I use the pedal on only a couple of songs for full-on distortion.


----------



## Flatball (May 5, 2007)

Eden WT550, D210XLT, D210XST with the mid 80's MIJ Fender P deluxe...










... and with the Ibanez BTB










...apologies for the boring soundcheck shots.


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

Not too fancy but good size for the living room.:rockon2: 
Peavey Mark VI
SWR Golliath III 410
Peavey 410
Schector 5 string
Self made 4 string


----------



## JBassJohn (Feb 19, 2007)

This is most of it...I have a couple more cabs.


----------



## hammer744 (Feb 4, 2006)

Ok - I gotta get some pics of everything together one of these days - basic rig is...

Fender Mexi Active P Deluxe (with American Deluxe P Neck)








into Boss LMB-3








into GenzBenz GBE600








into Yorkville YBX1510


----------



## Four play (Apr 10, 2007)

Have no idea on how to post pics but here I go !

60's (?) Ampeg V9
Matching 9-10 Cabinet
Ampeg B-15S
73 Jazz , black with maple neck and fingerboard
79 Musicman , black with maple neck and fingerboard
Noel Redding Jazz , sunburst/rosewood 
An early Squire Jazz body with Fender custom shop 60's reissue pick ups and an early 60's Eko neck ( my favorite !!!!! )


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Just picked up the head and cabinets last night

My main guitar on the right, Warwick Corvette $$, with the Ibanez SR506 on the left.
Ibanez Weeping Demon -> Ibanez Autowah -> Ibanez Chorus/Flanger -> Behringer 7-Band Bass EQ -> Korg DT-10 on an oversized pedalboard...

Behringer Ultrabass BX4500H
Yorkville 410B
Galien Kruger 115BLX II


----------



## erigod23 (May 20, 2007)

This seems like a good spot for my 1st post.
Here's what I'm currently using:

1981 G&L L-1000 four string with D-Tuner
Current Epiphone Thunderbird with D-Tuner
Gallien Krueger 400RB-IV Head
Rebuilt 2x15 Cabinet, 400W @ 4 Ohms (used an old Peavey Cab with new speaker)
SansAmp Bass Driver DI
Korg AX300G (just for the tuner )

I'm going to buy an ElectroHarmonix Nano Bassballs at the end of the month.


----------



## BHarris (Feb 11, 2006)

how do you like the drop D on the G&L,,
I've been debating


----------



## erigod23 (May 20, 2007)

I love it. I think any bass that I own will be equipped with one.


----------



## Bird (Nov 6, 2006)

Here's my one and only piece of bass gear (I'm one of those guitar players learning bass). It's a yamaha RBX 374 rescued from a local pawn shop. 

http://i190.photobucket.com/albums/z300/Sunni67/Bass.jpg


----------



## bluecoyote (May 18, 2007)

All my bass gear eh! Pretty conservative.


----------



## bluecoyote (May 18, 2007)

P.S. Played along with Derek Smalls and Spinal Tap as well as all the other famous Bass Players on Live Earth last Sunday ... 

_Big bottom, big bottom
Talk about bum cakes, my girl's got 'em
Big bottom drive me out of my mind
How could I leave this behind?_

.... I do not think they heard me thumpin' in my family room all the way to London!


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

I know I've already posted this in another thread, but what the heck:



SX P/J -> Ampeg B2R -> Avatar B210 Neo
With a DT-10 in there whenever I feel like I need to tune.


----------



## bluecoyote (May 18, 2007)

Nice compact unit with a great Ampeg Amp. Very nice indeed.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Finally got a picture of my rig as it was actually all in the same house at the time. Things have really changed since I first started this thread.


----------



## JBassJohn (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice set up James.:rockon:


----------



## slayerb (May 8, 2007)

*my gear!*

hey! can anyone tell me how to add pics of my gear here?


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

Get an account at imageshack or photobucket, upload your photos, then put IMG tags before and after the image url.


----------



## Bob Rock (Mar 11, 2006)

My Bass rig.

Mark Bass Amp and cab with my off shore Peavey Cirrus bass










My US custom shop Peavey Cirrus Custom Shop bass










The Mark Bass rig is great. Sounds f'n fantasic and is lighter then hell.
The head weighs 4.5 lbs and the cab weighs about 40 lbs. It puts out 500 watts into 4 ohms


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Bob Rock said:


> My Bass rig.
> 
> Mark Bass Amp and cab with my off shore Peavey Cirrus bass
> 
> ...



Very nice. I've heard great things about everything in your rig!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

My rig. Small, but effective.


----------

